# What hobbies/interests do you have other than cubing?



## Daniel Lin (Sep 2, 2016)

I don't really have any, since cubing is mainly what i do. I used to be into origami . I can make stuff like this or this or this

What are your guys' hobbies?


----------



## Matt11111 (Sep 5, 2016)

Let's see... I play Smash 4... I play clarinet and piano... love me some Pokémon....


----------



## FakeMMAP (Sep 5, 2016)

math, physics, 15 puzzle are my main non-cubing hobbies


----------



## gateway cuber (Sep 14, 2016)

I'm an outdoorsy kind of dude, I climb mountains like this one, this one and also this one. I also like hunting, mountain biking and basketball. I'm also interested in Linguistics, I know spanish and bit's and pieces of other languages like french, latin, and german. But yeah, cubing is probably my second biggest hobby after mountaineering. Wow, I have a lot of hobbies...


----------



## FakeMMAP (Sep 22, 2016)

Now that I think about it, I'm also interested in Languages: I'm Italian, both my parents are Italian, and at the age of 11 I started learning English more seriously, by just watching a lot of English videos, so that I could develop my listening skills. I think I can say that when I was 13 I could basically understand everything said in videos, and that I could speak English.


----------



## Joel2274 (Mar 8, 2017)

I think learning about other hobbies that cubers share is really interesting. It seems that they usually share the same interests when I go to competitions, like yoyoing and producing electronic music and math. I bet there's some crazy science behind our brains because everyone has felt that "feeling" of "togetherness" when they go to a competition. There's just a unity that you know that everyone there shares the same hobby. I'm very interested though, have any of you seem any other weird hobbies that you can practice or pick up on the go and mess with just like a cube? I've recently seem an ad for a thing called a thumb-chuck, look it up it's kinda cool. The most popular non-cubing hobby that cubers have seems to be yoyoing. (And no I'm not trying to switch hobbies nothing is better than cubing "


----------



## SpikeCuber (Mar 8, 2017)

My hobbies are: Cubing! Oh wait.. _Other_ than cubing? ...


----------



## T1_M0 (Apr 3, 2017)

I play disc golf and am a national level gymnast (at least soon ). I can sometimes have problems having enough time for my hobbies and school


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 7, 2017)

I'm interested in politics and helplessly watching the slow but steady death of American democracy.


----------



## DanpHan (Apr 7, 2017)

pokemon, melee (am terrible at it unfortunately), some other video games, creepypasta, really bad creepypasta, etc. :3


----------



## Luke8 (Apr 23, 2017)

Lacrosse, football, wrestling, basketball, reading, friends.


----------



## jam66150 (Apr 24, 2017)

Daniel Lin said:


> I don't really have any, since cubing is mainly what i do. I used to be into origami . I can make stuff like this or this or this
> 
> What are your guys' hobbies?


i speed run super Mario run i shoot guns (america) and god that's all i do i need a life


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Apr 25, 2017)

I read. A lot. (Only 203 more days until Oathbringer is released... I CAN'T WAIT THAT LONG!!!!!!!!)

I also play a little Magic: The Gathering.


----------



## jam66150 (Apr 26, 2017)

Joel2274 said:


> I think learning about other hobbies that cubers share is really interesting. It seems that they usually share the same interests when I go to competitions, like yoyoing and producing electronic music and math. I bet there's some crazy science behind our brains because everyone has felt that "feeling" of "togetherness" when they go to a competition. There's just a unity that you know that everyone there shares the same hobby. I'm very interested though, have any of you seem any other weird hobbies that you can practice or pick up on the go and mess with just like a cube? I've recently seem an ad for a thing called a thumb-chuck, look it up it's kinda cool. The most popular non-cubing hobby that cubers have seems to be yoyoing. (And no I'm not trying to switch hobbies nothing is better than cubing "


i was really big in to yo-yoing before cubing the way it moves is hypnotic


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 29, 2017)

Cube related hobbies: checking the dollar to pound rate, tracking orders, not sure if I like magnetising cubes yet- please like if you would buy a mag valk off a teenager at a comp for £20/$26
Non cube related: clash of clans, watching YouTube videos about clash of clans, oh and I like church and my bible


----------



## Octavian-360 (May 4, 2017)

I used to play video games a lot previously, and after cubing that has significantly reduced. 
My other hobbies are cycling, reading,philately, I used to play Bridge a lot.


----------



## AMCuber (Jun 20, 2017)

I usually read, very good at violin, and listen to Zack Hemsey's music (you might not know who he is) I also used to play baseball, but I quit because I figured I'm bad, and I play basketball, but I never practice anymore. That is because I used to practice everyday in freezing winter for like 40 minutes and I noticed no improvement. I am really active, I exercise, but I just can't do sports.


----------



## virginia (Jul 9, 2017)

I play soccer (have since I was 3), run track and wrestle. I also like to run road races. I used to be into origami, duct tape crafts, learning German, and freestyle soccer; I've stopped all three activities years ago (sometimes I still do fs soccer). Recently, I've just been stalking the Naval Academy and West Point's admission pages, cubing, and sometimes I feel the urge to learn some Spanish.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jul 10, 2017)

I do cross country, piano, psychology, science, sign language, and Legos, you're never too old for Legos.


----------



## EntireTV (Jul 11, 2017)

I don't really play video games but I do artsy things like gfx (photoshop) and video editing and photography. In terms of sports I mostly just do track/cross country. I play clarinet and like school, specifically arts and science. I think I might be pretty well rounded...

Oh also making money online on forums like HF or LF


----------



## Cheese11 (Jul 12, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> I play disc golf and am a national level gymnast (at least soon ). I can sometimes have problems having enough time for my hobbies and school


PDGA number?


----------



## T1_M0 (Jul 12, 2017)

Cheese11 said:


> PDGA number?


Nah, haven't bothered getting a licence yet. Just going to unofficial tournaments.


----------



## Kaptain Kook (Jul 19, 2017)

Daniel Lin said:


> I don't really have any, since cubing is mainly what i do. I used to be into origami . I can make stuff like this or this or this
> 
> What are your guys' hobbies?


Hummm... I like making small explosives(no kidding!) and reading, playing guitar(a squier strat!) and racing my moped!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 26, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I'm interested in politics and helplessly watching the slow but steady death of American democracy.


Upping it to 6 points to the first person who finds my account on the forum on uselectionatlas.org


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 12, 2017)

I like reading, visiting SpeedSolving, and playing Pixel Gun 3d and Castle Clash.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Aug 19, 2017)

playing piano and ukulele
juggling
farming (goats, rabbits, hogs, chickens, bees, garden, vineyard, orchard)
reading


----------



## GarethBert11 (Aug 19, 2017)

Like Football(Soccer), Playing Clash of Clans and study. (HELL NO!)


----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 19, 2017)

GarethBert11 said:


> Like Football(Soccer), Playing Clash of Clans and study. (HELL NO!)


What town hall level and clan


----------



## GarethBert11 (Aug 19, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> What town hall level and clan


Town Hall 9. My clan is "Killer 55 Clan"


----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 27, 2017)

GarethBert11 said:


> Town Hall 9. My clan is "Killer 55 Clan"


But who are you???????


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 27, 2017)

These days, I like castle clash on top of my other hobbies


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Aug 28, 2017)

15 Puzzle, Mount and Blade: Warband, music videos.


----------



## Ron Weasly (Sep 6, 2017)

i like reading(i have a kindle),playing chess.........and over everything play COC!!!!!!(Comment on my new thread 'bout it)


----------



## alexiscubing (Apr 27, 2020)

I just want to revive this thread because I am wondering if anyone has the same interests as me
I love Harry Potter and Manchester City (i have supported them since 2014 when i was 7). I also enjoy lego, reading and just finished the magician, by raymond e feist


----------



## Owen Morrison (Apr 27, 2020)

Disc golf is the best, COC is the best video game but I decided to quit it so I could play more disc golf and have more time to cube.


----------



## MEF227 (Apr 28, 2020)

Matt11111 said:


> Let's see... I play Smash 4... I play clarinet and piano... love me some Pokémon....


Ayeee, I play clarinet and piano too! So I would say that music is a hobby of mine. I play saxophone as well.


----------

